# Beyond Skin-Deep: MILAN



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

You hear "Milan" and what comes to mind? Fashion shows, dandys, models, fancy shopping, sleek design pieces? Well, it's definitely all that, too!

But if you visit the capital of Lombardy for the first time after Venice, Rome or Florence, you may be taken aback by the distinct lack of immediate, superficial charm. You would never call it ugly, but Milan was one of the most heavily bombed Italian cities during War War II, because of its industrial importance. For this reason, charmless buildings from the 50s, 60s and 70s are visible even one block away from Cathedral Square, and utility and street car cables cross every street. This is actually refreshing. You won't feel like you are in open-air museum, precious about itself and aloof. Gritty urban life and masses of locals coming and going, absorbed in their daily routine make this a wonderfully real place, , full of life and dynamic. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

So is this really Italy's style capital? Hell, yes! While beautiful is not the first word to come to mind, rest assured, gorgeousness awaits. In the stylish people, in clobblestoned neighborhoods, art nouveau façades and dozens of spectacular churches (San Sebastiano is the one here). This is an insider's city where beauty abounds but won't hit you over the head. Keep your eyes peeled for pretty side streets, shaded courtyards and exquisit boutiques. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Make no mistake, the city is touristy. It's just not overrun by tourism. Probably more than other Italian cities, what the tour bus crowds get to see is just a tiny little section, just around Cathedral Square. The square, the cathedral and the Vittorio Emmanuelle Gallery do get unbereably crowded. So check them out early. You don't have to be there at the crack of dawn. Just before 9 will do. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Not even the thickest crowds can ruin your first impression of the Cathedral. The hulking church's white marble cladding is much newer than the inside. Entry is timed and requires a ticket, so check out the absurd number of sculpture pieces that cover the whole structure while you wait in line!

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

As an example of Milan's discretion about its treasures, let's check out the huge church of Sant'Alessandro in Zebedia, a 17th-Century baroque structure tucked away in a narrow square South-East of Cathedral Square. This is a place you can't just bump into, unless you're lost! And that's part of the charm of Milan. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Much of the beauty of Milan is right there, hiding in plain sight. This is San Satiro, an early-Renaissance church with a baroque façade. Note the blink-and-you-miss-it entrance, tucked in just off the crowded street. The nave is only about two-thirds as long as it seems from the entrance. The whole back side of the altar is a game of perspective designed to visually lenghten the space! 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr 

City life

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Milano :cheers:


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

Great thread, Alejandro! Yes, I guess you've captured the inner secret of Milan, there is as much Art as you may want in your life, but you gotta seek it on the _inside_! 
It's a compromise that had to be done because of the history of the city in 20th century (there were lots of bombing, of course, but also fascism wanted Milan to become the symbol of the new Italy, destroying part of the ancient districts to open wide streets), that altered parts of the exteriors, while much of the historical parts on the interiors managed to survive somehow (Palazzo Reale and some frescoes by Tiepolo being the worse lost of WWII, not much compared to other cities of the Axe).
Yes, it's a true, lively city that fits perfectly its time and age, but also has an ancient, artsy, beautiful heart on the inside that you would not expect on a first, superficial sight! 

Did you get the chance to see the Last Supper? 
Next time you're here, I'll offer you a risotto!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I like the mix of old and new in Milan, it contrasts great to Rome, and that it built several skycrapers recently (when I was there there was only the Pirelli bldg).


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Milan may not be as charming as its sister cities elsewhere in Italy or even Lombardy, but it is certainly colourful. This is Italy, after all!

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Don't let the crowds deter you; go inside the Cathedral! Entry is timed, so it's never really crowded inside, which can ruin a visit to a famous building, no matter how impressive. Here you can really experience the awesome interior, finished in about 1500. Of course, construction has a long story that started and ended much earlier and much later... 


Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


The Ca' Granda, with its beautiful couryards, was for centuries the city's main hospital. It currently houses part of the University of Milan. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr



Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


To round off a visit to the must-see sights, visit the Scala theatre, reputedly, the world's best opera house. Attend a performance, if you can! Dress nicely...

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

City scenes 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Milan looks gorgeous! Great pictures too! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Staying in the tourist epicenter of town, Cathedral Square.

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Basically on the Cathedral's shadow, tiny San Raffaele. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Right by the Cathedral, the Royal Palace. It was probably the most seriously and irreversibly damaged art treasure in the city, so now, compared to other palaces in the region, it's not very impressive, but it hosts blockbuster art exhibits. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Right on the Square too, the Museum of the 20th Century.

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

The view from the museum windows is not too shabby...

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Except for the laziest tourists (and many of the bus tour groups), most visitors also make it to the Sforza Castle, named after the powerful family that put Milan in the middle of European power games. The large complex includes several museums, and parts of it are clearly reconstructions, but there are great are treasures, from the early Christian to the contemporary. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Via Porta Romana is a central Milan thoroughfare running South-East from the cathedral area. It's an interesting mix of Lombard and more modern styles. The draw here is San Nazaro, a large church and monastery complex, which was about to close when I walked by. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Porta Romana itself, is a 16th Century triumphal arch and was one of the main six city gates. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

And we hop on the metro here to go check out the trendy Tortona area. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

The formerly industrial Tortona area is quite gritty, and Milanese stylishness exists mostly indoors... mostly!

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Also in the Tortona area, the Armani/Silos museum, which may or may not be of interest to you, depending on how important fashion is to you (and being served by gorgeous people in the café and shop!) but the minimalist architecture by Japanese architect Tadao Ando was just awesome. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Besides the edgy shops, people visit the area for the relatively new Museum of Cultures. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


City life

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More of the Sforza Castle and its treasures. Note Michelangelo's unfinished Pietà sculpture. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


One of Milan's most spectacular interiors, San Maurizio, with wall-to-wall frescoes from the 16th Century. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Very close by, the Catholic University (is that an oxymoron nowayadays?) of the Sacred Heart with its pretty courtyard. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Quadrilatero d'Oro (Golden Square District) is Milan's ground zero for luxury shopping. This is where famous Via Montenapoleone and Villa della Spiga are. But there are also several small museums in the area, such as this, the Poldo Pezzoli, formely a private collection of Renaissance art in the city palace where the family lived. So if anyone wants to call you shallow or frivolous because you want to check out the Quadrilatero, just tell them you're going to the museums, _of course_... :lol:

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Basilica of San Lorenzo, one of Milan's mus-see sights. The oldest sections of this temple are from Roman times, and the hodge-podge of styles encompasses every architectural style of the last millenium. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr



Bustling Milan

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Walking in central Milan.

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Fedele, just off the Vittorio Emmanuelle Galleria was just too close to my hotel. I kept thinking I could visit any day... and I didn't. :lol:

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Sant'Ambroglio is another of the must-see Milan churches. It surely contains more treasures that many art museums anywhere. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr



Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr 


Let's jump on the metro again to go check out the contemporary side of Milan, in the Porta Nuova district and nearby places.

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

The House of Memory, a library and event venue. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Back towards the center...

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The hectic life of central Milan

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Right on the place where busy Piazza della Scala meets Via Manzoni, the Galleria d'Italia is a former bank HQ now housing a museum with exhibits of modern and contemporary Italian art. The complex is surprinsingly large and includes a pretty garden, which is so quiet it's hard to believe that the hordes of tourists walking out of the Vittorio Emanuele Galleria are just meters away. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

If you want to get a feel for what old Milan really looked like, you could walk through the pedestrian passages and courtyards that lead from the area of Piazza della Scala with the Ambrosian Library. The larger open space here is the Square of the Merchants, with its old fountain and historic façades. You won't really feel like you're in the middle of a lombard old city, but it's quite a contrast with the surrounding streets. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Ambrosian Library and Picture Gallery was founded in the 17th Century as a truly public library. The library has some of the Da Vinci's manuscripts and the picture library has a good collection of italian old masters. The building is also worth exploring. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

The actual façade of the Ambrosian library is on the opposite side from the public entrance. Here, the San Sepolcro church shares the street with the library. The church is not a must, but I'd never seen scenes from the Life of Christ depicted so theatrically, as colourful, life-size stuatues, rather than in paintings. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Going to Porta Garibaldi, and places nearby, one of the areas to check out some Milanese design. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Back downtown

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Oh, well... Not a thread for slow connections! :lol:
You deserve more love for these nice images. I really like detailed reports of travel like this.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you, guys for the support!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Milan city life and architecture

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Heading back to the Sforza Castle, to see ALL the museums, even if it kills me! :lol:

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Just outside the castle complex, the big Sempione Park includes many attractions for visitors and residents alike. The Triennale art museum is the site of big touring exhibits and local art shows. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr



The White Tower offers views over the whole city.. in theory! The elevator actually broke down halfway up the tower. After 40 minutes waiting to be rescued, the elderly women visiting from Rome and Frankfurt were my friends, and we went for a drink after our little adventure.:lol: (No, we never made it to the top). 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr




The famous Quadrilatero d'oro is where tourists and locals go to drop hundreds of euros on every single purchase. But in true Milanese style, the boutiques here are rather discreet, especially compared with similar areas in other regions, particularly in Asia. No huge billboard signs, no garish multi-story photos of semi-naked models. On Via Montenapoleone you'll notice the urban furniture and stands placed _outside_ the shops, with the public sitting areas and seasonal decorations. Very visible, but somehow this also feels very community-owned. Other luxury shopping streets, including Via della Spiga are strikingly narrow and very low-key. I guess it's true that real luxury is meant to be personally savored and cherished, not shown off and exposed. This discretion actually enhances the feel of luxury, but without being off-putting. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


At the end of the Cuadrilatero shopping area, Corso Vittorio Emanuelle is a pedestrianized street linking the San Babila business area back to Cathedral Square. Not exactly pretty, but it's fun to walk down, with all its shops and people. These are shops were you don't need a ton of money for your new outfit. Note the Church of San Babila, almost overwhelmed by its modern surroundings. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr





Santa Maria presso San Celso, a baroque beauty South of downtown, in the Ticinese area, a very mixed area where the contemporary city is more evident that in other areas of the central city. 



Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Moving North, Santa Eufemia

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

More of this area

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Another awesome set of photos! Felicidades hermano! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful photos! I loved Milan when I visited and your intro comments, I agree with very much. A very unpretentious city despite its reputation and no shortage of beautiful architecture.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Beautiful photos! I loved Milan when I visited and your intro comments, I agree with very much. A very unpretentious city despite its reputation and no shortage of beautiful architecture.


I think "unpretentious" captures it: the city knows what it has and is justly proud of it. It doesn't show off and it doesn't boast. It lets its work do the talking.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Italians understand what stylish means.....


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

I don't get why people say that personally, when I visited Milan I thought it was distinctly more beautiful than most cities in the world


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more updates, if it possible


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Milan and its lively core

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Brera Picture Gallery is Milan's must-see art museum. This is one of Europe's most significant art collections. The gallery is actually housed in a working arts college, and you'll share the building with plenty of students. And unlike many other similar world-famous galleries, this one is usually free of long queues and tour bus mobs. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Beyond the Gallery, Brera is one of Milan's most pleasant, bohemian and creative quarters. It's also quite upmarket, so you won't see much graffiti or alternative galleries, but you will definitely see some of the cool design that has made this city a global leader. Oh, and you'll be around mostly locals and travelers with an actual interest in design. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Santa Maria delle Grazie is another one of Milan's larger, treasure-filled churches. It was bombed during the ward and some of what you see is a reconstruction, but Da Vinci's Last Supper was spared. You can't photograph it, but the church itself is quite a sight, very warm and welcoming. 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Milan buildings and random places.

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great selection of photos. Great Italian style. 

However, can I make a suggestion? That you post fewer pictures in each single post - because large numbers take a long time to upload.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Another great set from Milan. Bravo!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> A great selection of photos. Great Italian style.
> 
> However, can I make a suggestion? That you post fewer pictures in each single post - because large numbers take a long time to upload.


I guess I could... You mean splitting the photos in several photos is actually faster? Wouldn't it take just as long since they're linked from Flickr, where they reside?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

aljuarez said:


> I guess I could... You mean splitting the photos in several photos is actually faster? Wouldn't it take just as long since they're linked from Flickr, where they reside?


All I can say is that when you post more than about 15 at a time they take a long time to download onto the screen. I lose patience with it, myself. Just a tip that a previous moderator suggested to me, when I used to do the same. I tend to post in sets of 7/10/12 these days


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Cathedral Roof*

You may have to wait in line, but arguably the best views in town are from the roof of the Duomo, not least because of the saint sculptures over thin spires framing the views! 

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Milan, the elegant capital of Lombardy, once more.

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Oh, I didn't realize that the Alps looked so close to the city on clear days. It may not be as postcard-picture perfect as others cities, as you say, but this feels like a place I could definitely live in!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Downtown Milano

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Elegant Milan

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

San Babila Church, an ancient site with a rather modern interior, used to be the focal of the area. It is now dwarfed by larger commercial buildings in the eponymous district, just off the historic center.

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Modern Art Museum

A bit of a disappointment, this place is more interesting to check out the political agenda of the regional government than the pieces on display, mostly by 19th Century and early 20th Century painters, and mostly academic pieces.

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Milan, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*VARENNA*

Italy's Northern Lakes are among the most scenic places in Europe. Their claim to represent Italy's most splendid scenery is bold, given the abundance of magnificence in the country. Once you've made it up here, you may tend to agree, even if you only make it to one of the lakes, like I did. Lake Como is both the most easily accessible from Milan and the most famous. Here is Varenna, on the East bank of the lake, a truly charming spot in a region bursting at the seams with memorable places.

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

VARENNA: Villa Monastero 

Besides the scenic beauty, some of the main reasons to come here are the palace-like villas overlooking the lakes and the gorgeous gardens they usually include. Varenna is tiny, but its most accessible sight is the gandens of Villa Monastero. The villa here is one of the few around the lake whose interiors have neither been turned into a hotel nor been closed to the public.

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Villa Monastero 

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates; well done


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow,stunning photos 

Varenna.. what a charming and picturesque town!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Varena's Villa Cipresi is a hotel complex that features an ancient botanical garden and more great views

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1377 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1376 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1374 by Alejandro, en Flickr0021

DSC_1304 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1340 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1381 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1383 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1345 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1341 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1339 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1332 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1321 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1306 by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Varena from within

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1440 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1424 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1420 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1457 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1396 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1460 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1433 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1423 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1418 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1413 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1407 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1397 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1388 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1399 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1364 by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Traveling around by boat on the lake is pretty much the right way to do it. Also the most scenic! This are images from the ferry to Bellagio.

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr


DSC_1520 by Alejandro, en Flickr


Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1484 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1534 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1527 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1525 by Alejandro, en Flickr


DSC_1462 by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Bellagio the town feels both more urban and urbane, almost like a little city.

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1566 by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1573 by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1574 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1559 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1554 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1550 by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Bellagio itself is the most touristy of the towns in the central Lake Como area. The place is popular and always packed with people, but it's definitely elegant and not cheap. Located at the point where the three legs of the lake meet, it has sweeping views in several directions.

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1593 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1591 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1586 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1564 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1532 by Alejandro, en Flickr

DSC_1529 by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Belaggio is now completely devoted to tourism, as most places on lake Como, but it wears its devotion to the tourist euro with panache. Most of the shops sell high-quality products and I don't really remember t-shirt and key ring stores. Even without tour buses the place's narrow streets feel crowded, but you will instantly notice that this is a more affluent group, and designer items are visible not just inside the shops. This is an expensive place to stay overnight, and the palatial establishments include some historic architecture. I unfortunately visited on a day when the gardens of the villas were not opened to visitors.

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Menaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

From Belaggio the route back to Varenna will normally include a stop at Menaggio, a smaller town than both. I did not get off here, but, unlike Varenna, it has a couple of old grand hotels.

Menaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Menaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Menaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Menaggio, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Menaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Menaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Menaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Menaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Menaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Menaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

En route

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Menaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Belaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Menaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr

Menaggio, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

And we're finally back in Varenna.

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, en Flickr

Varenna, Italy by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Utterly delightful - even if a bit too touristic in Bellagio.


----------

